# Barrie or Innisfil



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am heading down to Franks on Monday if anyone who lives in Barrie or Innisfil wants anything pm me Pat


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but what's Franks?
Al in Barrie.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Franks is a nice little store that sells a nice collection of betta, shrimps and other goodies.

i -think- this is the site but I could be wrong. We have a couple of franks here. lol

http://franksaquarium.ca/


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool, thanks.
Al.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*website*



Ciddian said:


> Franks is a nice little store that sells a nice collection of betta, shrimps and other goodies.
> 
> i -think- this is the site but I could be wrong. We have a couple of franks here. lol
> 
> http://franksaquarium.ca/


this is the most recently updated website

http://www.franksaquarium.wordpress.com/

and most likely i will c u there!


----------

